# The One and Only Z-Tune for sale?



## syclone (Oct 27, 2009)

guys

take a look at this

GT-RR.com - Nismo Japan - BNR34 GT-R Nismo Z-Tune, Midnight Purple (1 of 1)

I wonder what they´re asking for it or what it may be worth. And if it´s for real.


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

didnt know they created a purple one


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

ive wet my pants


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

can only imgaine the price


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

They are also selling the Top Secret R34, they want $135,000 for it 

And they are also selling the Top Secret S15 D1GP car, for a mere $115,000 


Both cars seem to be an absolute bargain!! sf


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Lovely, these can only go up in price:smokin:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

agent-x said:


> didnt know they created a purple one


they didnt

it looks like an r34 with black nismo wheels and full z tune kit


----------



## Jasoncmor (Feb 16, 2008)

I was under the impression the Z-tune was only painted in silver?

They seem to be selling a real z-tune aswell.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

matty32 said:


> they didnt
> 
> it looks like an r34 with black nismo wheels and full z tune kit


Thats a bit naughty then

They clearly state this as an 'OFFICIAL Z-TUNE' and 'ONLY ONE TO BE MADE BY NISMO IN MIDNIGHT PURPLE'

Surely they aren't that stupid are they?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

maybe they are

z tunes rarely come on to the market

i could be totally wrong, but i very much doubt it was a z tune created by nismo

they are aiming towards the US market right? most people wouldnt know what a 34 gtr looks like let alone a z tune


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

A purple Z Tune, lol.

Email them and ask what number it is. I'd do it if I could be bothered, but *confused/*bullshitting septics tend to bring out the sarcasm in me and I'm sure they'd take offence.




*delete as applicable



:chuckle:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Faz Choudhury said:


> Surely they aren't that stupid are they?




Erm, they're American!


----------



## ttknf (Feb 2, 2007)

matty32 said:


> maybe they are
> 
> z tunes rarely come on to the market
> 
> ...


The MP car is 100% a real Z-Tune. It was on a blog a few weeks ago when it showed up at Nismo day at Fuji. The owner is very close with Nismo, and he arranged to have the car converted through Oomori factory to Z-Tune spec.

Also, Bulletproof has been around for like 10 years and have had their hand in some really impressive projects over the years, so you can trust their information is legit. I don't think they're aiming towards the US market b/c it's [legally]impossible to get these cars for street use into the country right now, so nobody, unless they're stupid, would be aiming to sell to US customers.


----------



## BIG.SMOKE (Apr 2, 2009)

Thats one seriously sexy Z-tune!!


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

ttknf said:


> The MP car is 100% a real Z-Tune. It was on a blog a few weeks ago when it showed up at Nismo day at Fuji. The owner is very close with Nismo, and he arranged to have the car converted through Oomori factory to Z-Tune spec.



So it's a replica.

Unless it was built and sold at the same time as Nismo built and sold the other Z-Tune's, it isn't a Z-Tune.

As you've mentioned it was converted to Z-Tune spec, that confirms it is just a replica. No matter who built it.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Boosted said:


> So it's a replica.
> 
> Unless it was built and sold at the same time as Nismo built and sold the other Z-Tune's, it isn't a Z-Tune.
> 
> As you've mentioned it was converted to Z-Tune spec, that confirms it is just a replica. No matter who built it.


I guess that depends on how you look at it. 

All Z-tunes started off life as a normal 34 GTR and they was all "converted" into z-tunes. 

The same process and the same company has built this one so it is no different to the silver ones abart form it never left the factory at the same time. 

However there is the point that it was added to the Z-tune collections of cars at a later date and it is a different colour to all other Z-tunes. Maybe it should of been renammed? Or maybe Omori Factory should of done some sort of press on the car so peopel new it existed. 

Defo a strange one.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

If it was converted in the same factory on the same genuine parts, it's a damn good near as dammit replica!


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

ttknf have you got a link to the blog?

its definately a strange one this, never read or heard about this before


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

The pictures are sufficiently vague that you can't tell.

Pics of the interior, c/f reinforcement, engine, etc, would help decide it. There's more to a Z-Tune than slapping on a bunch Nismo bits regardless of who does it.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Howcome that website seems to get all the mega rare cars?

Midnight Purple Z-Tune or not it's still a very nice car and stupidly low mileage


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

what sort of money does a Z-tune go for? 

Has anyone brought one lately? 

and how much was they new?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

You never heard of Google?

LOL


Try Speedhunters. I *think* DCD's articles are on there.


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

matty look at the advert of the z-tune endless have for sale

its stated on that how much a new z-tune was

i cant see them being more than £90k now


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

I am sorry but i dont think this is a genuine Z-Tune.
The front diffuser looks like a genuine Nissan plastic diffuser.
On the Z-Tune there is a dry carbon diffuser. The dry carbon diffuser was extremely expensive and i dont think that diffuser can be ordered from Nismo anymore. (Discontinued several years ago)
The wheels look like six spoke Volk TE37.
On the Z-Tune there is Nismo LM GT4 wheels.
Also on the Nismo rear bumper skirts it looks like they have been cut for the original diffuser to fit.
But what do i know, maybe it is true that the owner has close ties with Nismo and maybe he wanted a bit of a twist to the standard Z-Tune look.
Engine bay pictures is a must here i must say.


Terje.


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

In a old "GTR magazine" there was an article of a Z-tune in midnight purple. I will search when i've time and i will post a pic of page.


----------



## ttknf (Feb 2, 2007)

mattysupra said:


> I guess that depends on how you look at it.
> 
> All Z-tunes started off life as a normal 34 GTR and they was all "converted" into z-tunes.
> 
> ...



The car was converted at the same time as the other Z-Tunes using the same procedures as the typical silver ones, so it's a "real" Z-Tune. The only difference is that rather than buying the car back from owners, then converting them, and then selling them, the owner brought it in and had the process done and kept his own car. 



agent-x said:


> ttknf have you got a link to the blog?
> 
> its definately a strange one this, never read or heard about this before



I wish I could remember what blog I found it on...it was a Japanese one that I came upon randomly about a month ago (maybe longer). I was really shocked when I saw it, and the little blurb about it had only the most important details about how it came about as the only purple one. It does have a number on it though, like xx/19, but I don't remember the exact number. It wasn't much info past like, "hey this is the only MP Z-tune, it's soo cool looking. It's number xx/19, it was converted for an owner who's friends with Nismo Oomori Factory...blah blah blah"



rb26 said:


> I am sorry but i dont think this is a genuine Z-Tune.
> The front diffuser looks like a genuine Nissan plastic diffuser.
> On the Z-Tune there is a dry carbon diffuser. The dry carbon diffuser was extremely expensive and i dont think that diffuser can be ordered from Nismo anymore. (Discontinued several years ago)
> The wheels look like six spoke Volk TE37.
> ...


I just looked at Bulletproof's pics again. If you zoom in on the front shot, you can see the weave of the carbon, so it's definitely a real Z-Tune diffuser.

Also when you zoom in and look really closely, you can see the bright red alcantara on leather seats and doorpanels with the silver accents around the harness holes - all are indicative of a legit Z-Tune. It also has those little overfenders in the rear which are Z-Tune only, and if I remember correctly, you couldn't buy the Z-Tune offset of the LM GT-4s in black.


----------



## firefighter81 (Apr 9, 2004)

ttknf said:


> The MP car is 100% a real Z-Tune. It was on a blog a few weeks ago when it showed up at Nismo day at Fuji. The owner is very close with Nismo, and he arranged to have the car converted through Oomori factory to Z-Tune spec.
> 
> Also, Bulletproof has been around for like 10 years and have had their hand in some really impressive projects over the years, so you can trust their information is legit. I don't think they're aiming towards the US market b/c it's [legally]impossible to get these cars for street use into the country right now, so nobody, unless they're stupid, would be aiming to sell to US customers.


Yeah, I was about to say, I thought I remembered reading that a limited number of owners had the option of sending their personal car to Nismo to get "Z-Tuned"

Might have been just another internet rumor, but I think it's legit.


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

i can confirm this is a legit z-tune

and it also has a z-tune number as mentioned above unfortunately i cannot say what number it is and if anyone wants it they can have it for a small price


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

lol amar

forget the z-tune,the Top Secret R34 is stunning,everytime i see that car i go weak at the knee's and feel like robbing a bank and trying to buy it some how!!


----------



## ttknf (Feb 2, 2007)

agent-x said:


> i can confirm this is a legit z-tune
> 
> and it also has a z-tune number as mentioned above unfortunately i cannot say what number it is and if anyone wants it they can have it for a small price of £150k


Wow, that's quite a price!!  But I guess it's to be expected considering the original selling price, and appreciation due to rarity.

Agent X, how'd you find out the price? Do you happen to know somebody else besides BP who's brokering the car?


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

lol well the top secret 34 is avilable alot cheaper than the z-tune

it is a beautiful car

bdw the z-tune is located i tokyo not america


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

as far as i am aware only bulletproof are selling this


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

there is also a genuine z-tune on the site,and i would own the TP R34 any day of the week,honestly it will be mine one day!!
http://www.bespokeventures.com/blog/

bulletproof blog ^^^


----------



## ttknf (Feb 2, 2007)

johnny_0 said:


> In a old "GTR magazine" there was an article of a Z-tune in midnight purple. I will search when i've time and i will post a pic of page.


Wow, I'd really like to know what issue it was in, so I can pick up a back issue of it.


----------



## gtr beast (Feb 4, 2010)

what a nice r34.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

How about chassis works such as carbon and welding??? The Z-Tune was sold as a new car, hence the chassis of the used R34 they choose, was realigned to 100%, sanded, spot welded with modifications such as carbon replacements, ex . . . . . That`s the true performance of the Z-Tune. The engine and oil cooler Z-Tune tune is top, but too expensive for what it can offer against full build Tomei, HKS, Jun counter parts engines.

That`s for sure not a Z-Tune, as they only offered silver (the colour the 15 chassis where coloured after sanding.

Also who would sell a Z-Tune with two shitty pics from a parking???? when you have payed at least 15.000.000Yen for it (as I doupt any owner would sell one for less)


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

johnny_0 said:


> In a old "GTR magazine" there was an article of a Z-tune in midnight purple. I will search when i've time and i will post a pic of page.


Found it!

it is the "gtr magazine" number 75 july 2007.

Here some pics. It seems the Z-tune number 10. Perphaps this car it has been repainted from the customer (if it is he is crazy in my opinion ).

If someone can translate we can understand (i can try to post better pics if need).


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

its a savage car but if it is a repainted original ztune it cant be worth as much as a silver one


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Its a real z-tune, to some it maybe worth more money than a dare I say normal z-tune, but the colour he chose is same that is on other R34s, to which have the same body parts he has. For me it would be worth less, as it is not finished in original Z-Tune paint, which I think is part of what makes the Z-tune stand out as its an original colour only for the Z-tune. A Z-Tune, if you were to see one, your heart would stop for a sec as it drove by, this car you would see, and say "nice R34, with Z-Tune body kit" shame he couldnt afford the real one.....paint is too normal for a very special car, and for me, that devalues the car, and makes it alot less sellable. I am sure Nismo didnt want to market the car, and I am surprised they let him finish it in MNP.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Well Shin was selling one that had a very strange silver and black interior, so im not surprised if this is a real one.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Damn nice car but I dont think it's 100% Z tune ,or not from the official line anyway . The amount of people on this register with the wealth of infomation ,how come no one has heard of a Midight purple one untill now ?


----------



## ttknf (Feb 2, 2007)

It's definitely a Z-Tune. According to what I can read from the small pics of the article in GT-R magazine, the original owner's name is Masahito. It was apparently his first GT-R, it's a year 2000 model.

Everybody keeps mentioning that the silver paint used on the Z-Tune is exclusive to that car, which makes it special. This is totally false, KY0 is actually called Chrome Silver Metallic, which is a common color on several different Nissans. The color isn't what makes it a Z-Tune, the dry carbon body parts and chassis reinforcements, 2.8 liter engine, diff coolers, special LM GT4s, suspension parts, and red/black interior do. Who cares whether it's KY0 silver or not. If it has all the parts, and the number plaque, then it's a Z-Tune. Being MPIII is just a plus, as it's a gorgeous color. And being the only MPIII Z-Tune ever makes it that much better!

Also, for everybody that keeps saying that you could have only bought the car directly from Nissan and couldn't have it converted in the same process, this is simply not true. Back in '05-06, when the car came out, Oomori Factory offered people the option of bringing in their R34s, paying ¥12,200,000 (at the time) for the Z-Tune conversion. They completely tore down the car and performed all the work that went into the original Z-Tunes. The car then would receive one of the official Nismo plates on the upper rad crossmember that had all the model info on it. As far as I know, nobody took them up on the offer past number Z-Tune #20, but I could be wrong.

Johnny_0, if you can get some bigger pictures or scans of the pages, I can read more of it, but as it is now, the part where he talks about the paint and details about the car is too small for me to read, even with it magnified in Firefox.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Tis true, When i got mine i was asked if i had a 34 already, which i didnt, so they spent 3 months looking for one for me. 

And true about the color too, ive posted that before, the KY0 was a widely used color for Nissan. The whole silver, black, red theme was for Nismo colors, it was kind of an anniversary car for them, but i guess if you didnt want it that way you could tell them, personally i liked the color and what it was made to represent so i stuck to it 

So many going for sale it seems.


----------



## ttknf (Feb 2, 2007)

Rain said:


> Tis true, When i got mine i was asked if i had a 34 already, which i didnt, so they spent 3 months looking for one for me.
> 
> And true about the color too, ive posted that before, the KY0 was a widely used color for Nissan. The whole silver, black, red theme was for Nismo colors, it was kind of an anniversary car for them, but i guess if you didnt want it that way you could tell them, personally i liked the color and what it was made to represent so i stuck to it
> 
> So many going for sale it seems.


Rain, I was waiting for you to step in on this and set people straight! :thumbsup:


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

The silver is special to the Z-Tune, as it didnt appear on other R34 GTRs, however it was abundant in other colours, The MNP was available on other R34 GTRs, thats what makes it less special,

KYO stands on R34 GTR Z-Tune, MNP doesnt, just looks like another "tarted up" R34 GTR


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Rain said:


> Tis true, When i got mine i was asked if i had a 34 already, which i didnt, so they spent 3 months looking for one for me.
> 
> And true about the color too, ive posted that before, the KY0 was a widely used color for Nissan. The whole silver, black, red theme was for Nismo colors, it was kind of an anniversary car for them, but i guess if you didnt want it that way you could tell them, personally i liked the color and what it was made to represent so i stuck to it
> 
> So many going for sale it seems.


Thanks for the insight Rain and everyone. So some mysteries about the Z-Tunes lifted here and other questions have emerged:

1) All 15-20 Z-Tunes where "NOT" offered as New car only, but customers willing to pay 12.000.000Yen were offered the possibilty to get their cars converted. (Now it would have been nice to know these conversion criterias, as I think the "used " R34s, Omori Factory had offered to thoses that didn't own an R34 GTR at the time of purchase, must have been top quality from the begining on, where a customer R34 GTR could have had a crash history, rust or bends in the chassis)
2) The car above seems to be a true Z-Tune then, as it has a proper Z-Tune chassis number from Omori. Again would be nice to hear if the conversion for this customer was not standarized (hence the fact that he wanted it in MP, which also gets us to the question if the customer could have had more choice liberties over the conversion???)
3) Again as mentioned the Z-Tune was sold with that crappy red finish interior and ugly steering wheel (sorry ), why could somebody just ask for a black interior and skip that trim???
4) So the Z-Tune sales where actually more an improvised operation, rather then a full coordinated sales scheme . . . thought was there a ceremony when the customer picked up his Z-Tune. I saw once a pic in a GTR Mag. where an older man got his Z-Tune with an oversized GTR key (50cm)


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

As said im sure you could get any other color interior, as there was one for sale in black/silver but unsure as i never asked.

When you got the Z-tune, you got a CF briefcase and a nice book and leather document holder. At least that is what i received, however, the quality of the CF briefcase was not that great, a little bit of a let down but i didnt get the car for the briefcase so it didnt bother me.


----------



## syclone (Oct 27, 2009)

gtrlux said:


> the Z-Tune was sold with that crappy red finish interior and ugly steering wheel (sorry )


thank you

i thought it was just me...


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

gtrlux said:


> Thanks for the insight Rain and everyone. So some mysteries about the Z-Tunes lifted here and other questions have emerged:
> 
> ....
> ....
> 4) So the Z-Tune sales where actually more an improvised operation, rather then a full coordinated sales scheme . . . thought was there a ceremony when the customer picked up his Z-Tune. I saw once a pic in a GTR Mag. where an older man got his Z-Tune with an oversized GTR key (50cm)


Here is a pic of GTR Z-tune BIG key . "GTR magazine" number 72.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

lol only in japan


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

Wow. Special Z-Tune indeed.

I wonder why Mr. Masahito changed the wheels to more common Volk TE37!?!
In the GTR Magazine (issue 75, july 2007) the car still has the original Nismo LM GT4 wheels.

Why would you modify such a collectors car like Z-Tune!?! Reminds me the "Aussie" one. Well, the owner can do what ever he pleases.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

johnny_0 said:


> Here is a pic of GTR Z-tune BIG key . "GTR magazine" number 72.


Ohh thanks
That was the one I ment . .lol


----------



## ttknf (Feb 2, 2007)

Domo-kun said:


> Wow. Special Z-Tune indeed.
> 
> I wonder why Mr. Masahito changed the wheels to more common Volk TE37!?!
> In the GTR Magazine (issue 75, july 2007) the car still has the original Nismo LM GT4 wheels.
> ...



Look more carefully, and count the spokes, they're not TE37s, they're the LM GT4s.


----------



## dap_skyline (Jan 7, 2009)

gtrlux said:


> Thanks for the insight Rain and everyone. So some mysteries about the Z-Tunes lifted here and other questions have emerged:
> 
> 2) The car above seems to be a true Z-Tune then, as it has a proper Z-Tune chassis number from Omori.
> 
> ...


----------



## ttknf (Feb 2, 2007)

dap_skyline said:


> gtrlux said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the insight Rain and everyone. So some mysteries about the Z-Tunes lifted here and other questions have emerged:
> ...


----------



## RangerRoger75 (Dec 7, 2016)

Never knew they would offer a Purple Z-Tune aswell, this is amazing!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

chassis no2 sold via global auto yesterday


----------



## profaine (Feb 27, 2017)

matty32 said:


> chassis no2 sold via global auto yesterday


I believe number 15 sold around the same time as well... coming to Australia for quite an avid enthusiast who already has one heck of a collection!

(Disclaimer - I do wonder if people are talking about the same car i.e chassis #2 but there seems to be enough murmurings to suggest that both have sold).


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Totally different cars


----------



## profaine (Feb 27, 2017)

9TR said:


> Totally different cars


Thanks for confirming!


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

how much did they sell for?


----------



## V8etr (Jul 14, 2017)

Beautiful


----------

